# breed suggestions



## jlamere74 (Jun 9, 2010)

I was hoping to get some help with selecting a breed of gun dog. I have always used Labs in the past but because of me current living situation they are out of the question because my townhouse I am renting has a 40 pound limit. I primarily upland hunting but occasionally will hunt ducks and geese. Is there a dog out there that fits my requirements??

Thank you for your help


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

My dad has a English Springer Spaniel that weights 33 lbs prob no more then 40 lbs when fully grown. ESS are great for upland and can fetch waterfowl if you ff them.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Look into a irish/american water spaniel or a boykin. Both are excellent multipurpose dogs. Make sure you buy from verifiable working stock or from hunt test titled parents as there is a separation between the working and bench/show lines.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

This probably isnt the answer you are looking for but I would wait until my living arrangement allowed me to have the breed of dog I want and not a breed I have to settle for. If it were me I would be looking for a new place to rent.


----------



## jlamere74 (Jun 9, 2010)

SDOutdoorsman said:


> This probably isnt the answer you are looking for but I would wait until my living arrangement allowed me to have the breed of dog I want and not a breed I have to settle for. If it were me I would be looking for a new place to rent.


I understand what you are saying and I would agree with you if that were the case, but the only thing I am looking for is a dog that I can use for hunting that fits my needs. The breed of the dog has never been realy important to me and I am not picky just need some help getting pointed in the right direction.


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah I assumed that since you said you have always had labs that is what you wanted. I would also take into consideration how long you planning on living in that place. If you dont plan on being their long then maybe you would want to hold off so it not limiting you to the type of breeds you can chose from. Good luck with whatever decision you make.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

English Cocker spaniels! Great dogs great family dogs great upland and great on water. Look into them they're not a real popular dog and there is a guy in Tracey MN who raises them. Also there was a guy in La Crescent who used to raise them. PM if you want any more info. Good luck.


----------



## realtown12 (Mar 31, 2010)

ECS would be a great choice, although i dont know how many geese it will be dragging back to you, there are a couple good articles on gundogmag.com about them and a few other breeds too, like boykins and AWS, I'm in the same boat as you are and it's either gonna be an ECS or a boykins, unless i can find a pocket lab in the 45lb range...


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Does anyone know of a reputable pocket lab breeder for this guy?


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

chengnuo said:


> Ik was de eerste keer op dit forum, weet niet waar ik wens iedereen fijn weekend


That translates to this if anyone was wondering - I was the first time at this forum, do not know where I wish everyone a nice weekend

Anywho.

Are the apartment owners actually going to weigh your dog?

Could a guy shoot for a 45-50 lb dog.

Probably not worth eviction though


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

jlamere74 said:


> I was hoping to get some help with selecting a breed of gun dog. I have always used Labs in the past but because of me current living situation they are out of the question because my townhouse I am renting has a 40 pound limit. I primarily upland hunting but occasionally will hunt ducks and geese. Is there a dog out there that fits my requirements??
> 
> Thank you for your help


A Springer from Field Bred lines is probably your best bet if you mostly do upland hunting. They can handle ducks also, but geese would be tough. I don't know of any breed under 40 pounds that could really handle geese very well. I don't know how strict your landlord is on weight but many Springers will exceed 40 pounds. I have 4 of them and only Lil is under 40 pounds.. Dolly and Charlie are both around 48 pounds and Echo is 42 pounds. Females tend to run smaller, but not always. I'm not sure why where you live has a weight limit on dogs........I'd rather have 75 pound dog that is calm and well behaved than 20 pound dog that is overly energetic and obnoxious.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

American Water Spaniel


----------



## Birddogz (Jul 16, 2010)

French Brittany. They are a great dog, and not large.


----------

